# Cabinet Hinges



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

A month or so ago I had to replace the hinges on the door under the sink. One of them broke. I did not like the quality of the hinges provided by Outback, so I changed both of them to a better grade hinge.

Now all of the hinges are started to bug me. Either the door rubs, or the hinges are bending. My next mod is to change the whole shebang.

While the hinges are probably covered under warranty, the dealer is 40 miles from me, they will probably use the same cheap hinge, and this mod is something I can do without much outlay in cash.

My question to all of you is....

Do you have the same cheap hinges?

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you have a picture of your hinge? I'll compare this weekend when I take mine out. So far they seem fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most likely all of them are from the same vendor but to date I have nothing bad to say about mine. If I was a cabinet maker I could maybe define them as bad but they actually seem better then the ones in my house (the one without wheels).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

No problems with our hinges either. In fact they seem to be better than I have seen in most other RV's. (Not that that means they couldn't still be crummy hinges!







).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a couple of them that are bent and rubbing the door frame
Just haven't had time to replace them just yet

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They are a cheap version of a European hidden hinge...

you can upgrade to better one's from Lowes or Home Depot. They will fit right into the holes.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Had no problems with mine.

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Had a few of mine to bend, still need to replace them.
Priced them at Lowes, they are 5 bucks a piece








Not 5 bucks a pair, but 5 bucks a piece.
Still looking at other solutions.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours seem fine


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So far...all hinges are working great. Sorry to hear you're having problems with yours.


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Had mine now for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Please post a picture of the bad hinges. I want to see what they look like. Thanks!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

no hinge problems here.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So far no issue with our hinges.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> So far no issue with our hinges.


Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Some of my wide but short doors have serious alignment problems. I had the dealer try to "fix" it when I had the TT in for warranty issues (remember the shower fiasco?!) but it didn't really help. It's like there's some slop in there somewhere, which is magnified when the door is so long and short. One is so bad that you have to raise it about 3/4 inch to get the latch to go into the catch when you close it.

I've been thinking this is likely sloppiness in the routing done to create the mounting hole for the hinge, but could it be sloppiness in the hinge itself? If it's the latter I'll GLADLY spend $5 a hing to correct it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've been thinking this is likely sloppiness in the routing done to create the


> mounting hole for the hinge, but could it be sloppiness in the hinge itself? If it's the latter I'll GLADLY spend $5 a hing to correct it!


I just take the time to adjust it when closing it. Cheaper that way.









Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The only hinge problems I have encountered were the result of rambunctous kids. I noticed they were leaning on open cabinet doors which resulted in loose hinges. After impressing upon them the error of their ways I haven't had any more issues.

Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have one broken hinge and several that are mis-mounted, leaving way too much gap. Unfortunately the hinges used by Outback do not adjust as most of the more expensive European hinges go. If you go to replace the hinge, take the old one with you to compare the mounting type. Some are made to mount flush on the cabinet sidewall, some mount on the inside of the cabinet face, and some mont on the inside edge of the cab. face. I think the last one applies to the OUtback type.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I've been thinking this is likely sloppiness in the routing done to create the mounting hole for the hinge, but could it be sloppiness in the hinge itself? If it's the latter I'll GLADLY spend $5 a hing to correct it!


Just a guess here, Dan, but I would think that of those two choices, the hinge is at fault. In a mass production environment (as I'm sure these cabinets are built in), it would be likely that the routing is done in a jig. It's faster and guarantees consistency. Of course if that happened to be the station Gilligan was working at that day...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> BoaterDan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking this is likely sloppiness in the routing done to create the mounting hole for the hinge, but could it be sloppiness in the hinge itself?Â If it's the latter I'll GLADLY spend $5 a hing to correct it!
> ...


The hinge is definately at fault. As Hunter said, it is a very cheaply made hinge and bends easily. A few bends to many and you have metal fatigue failure.

The hinges I used to replace the bad hinges work flawlessly. The also have several adjustment screws so you can properly align the door(s).

I don't pay $5.00 per hinge. I buy mine from a cabinet hardware outlet here locally. I pay about $2.00 per hinge.

Dan


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I finally got around to replacing the one bad hinge on my pantry door and as luck would have it a second one broke when I took off the broken one. 
Went to Home Depot to get replacements but all they have in the correct attachment setup were 1 5/8" offsets. I tried these, but it offests the door panel such that when closed, there is a 3/4" opening on the latch side. I have temporarily stolen the middle hinges from the closes cabinet in the bedroom to solve the pantry door problem, but now must find a source for the broken ones.

Has anyone replaced their hinges with ones that fit properly? Where did yuo get them?

Thanks, Glenn


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

Glenn,

I have replaced a half a dozen of mine and have gotten them from my local hardware store and I also got some from ACE Hardware. Shocked that Home Depot doesn't have them. Based on the quality of the orginals I keep a couple on hand because just a matter of time before another one breaks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Never had a problem with mine. That is, I guess I just don't care if the door latches completely. As long as it looks closed, I'm satisfied. Never had one break.

Mark


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As stated earlier, the only problem I found were on the long, short cabinet doors. The four over our slideout on the RQS were all sagging. I have found though, upon investigating (I'm good like that) is that the screws that secure the hinge to the frame were on the short side. I pulled mine out and used screws about a 1/2 inch longer, to get a good bite. No more sagging. Yet.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Mine must rub because I always have black "soot" around the hinges, which returns right after I clean it. There's no noise to indicate grating and you can't really feel them rubbing.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

So far no trouble


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No trouble here...the medicine cabinet latch however is another story


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've had to replace 2 so far - both on the same wardrobe door, so the kids are the likely suspect at this point


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I had the top hinge on the pantry door break on one trip. Door swung around upside down and broke the bottom hinge so I had to replace both on this door.

No other hinge problems to date.

Wayne


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I had the top hinge on the pantry door break on one trip. Door swung around upside down and broke the bottom hinge so I had to replace both on this door.


Resurrecting an old thread......same thing happened to me on our last trip.

Anyone offhand know a replacement hinge number at Lowe's or Home Depot? Or do I just take one in and try to match it? I thought I read somewhere where one of us posted the hinge number....I could be wrong, though.

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't have a direct answer, but...

I did the mod to switch the pull out hamper to a real cabinet, which means switching the hinges from the bottom to the side. I went to HD trying to find a matching hinge just so I could get the instructions on how to position the hole.

I found a hinge that looked identical, and then saw they had a cool little thingy to show you precisely where to center the cutout.

Turns out the hinges were just different enough so the hole position was about 1/16 off. Lucky I was measuring 10 times and cutting once and caught it before I had put a hole in.

So, be aware of this. And, I can say from this experience that the position of the cutout for the hinge is pretty exacting. Doesn't have to be off much for the door to rub on the cabinet etc.

Go slow and careful.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > I had the top hinge on the pantry door break on one trip. Door swung around upside down and broke the bottom hinge so I had to replace both on this door.
> 
> 
> Resurrecting an old thread......same thing happened to me on our last trip.
> ...


Don't have an exact anwser but a method to get there

You need to determine the amount of overlay the door has on the frame opening to get the right hinge. Check this Rockler link for help determining the right hinge. HD, Lowes, Rockler, Woodcraft or any woodworking shop should have the right hinges in stock.
Rockler Face Frame Hinge Help?

Map Guy


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

FWIW, I never have a hinge problem on my Outback. Can't say that about the Challenger. We had 1 cabinet pull off on the maiden voyage.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

I recently purchased Belwith hinges from Lowe's. They are a 1/2" overlay hinge P5125-14 and fit into the cabinet door and face frame perfectly. These appeared to be exact match replacements, however the latch would not catch. I had to realign the cabinet latch and everything looks good as new.

I wish I had a source for those $2.00 adjustable hinges, that sounds like the best deal going.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

They are a pretty cheap little hinge with very little adjustments. Most of my doors rub the frames. This is a pretty easy fix however.
That said, they beat the crappy looking exterior style hinges seen on most TT's

Kamm


----------



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

Just came back from our first trip in our '05 25RSS and we had a hinge problem. Went to Lowes bought 4 new hinges (2 to have as spares). Replaced them in about 30 seconds and off I went! Very easy - no big deal at all. If that's all I have to do with my RV I'm going to be one heck of a happy camper










Belwith/Hickory Hardware
EuroFrame Bright Nickel Hinge

Item #: 93036 Model: P5125-14

$3.97

Click Here for the Belwith EuroFrame Bright Nickel Hinge

Happy Trails!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This problem was in this months issue of TRAILER LIFE.

RV ACTION line was alerted to the problem, Keystone pretty much said butt-out. They offered the guy $1 per hinge...

AUGUST ISSUE, page 14.

Was it an OUTBACKER from here????


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I am in the home maintenance business. We are an off shoot of a large custom home builder.

It never ceases to amaze me why builders OFTEN take the cheap way out. My parent company contractor builds great homes, but many times used inferior products due to price.

Nine times out of ten those "cost saving" products end up costing more than twice the original cost due to warranty replacement, and loss of credibility with our homeowner.

If Keystone were to use a better hinge, it would only add about $25.00 to the cost of each unit. I gotta think $25.00 buys a lot of consumer satisfaction.

My $.015 cents (due to the rising fuel costs, I can no longer afford to give $.02 cents)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good point Dan...I'd rather pay more to maintain the quality anyway.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

In the 2007 Sydney 30RLS the overhead cabinet doors are long and the hinges have a hard time supporting the weight. The doors sag and the latches don't match up when you close them. I have had one to pull the screw out of the the wood ( I am sure it has something to do with the person opening and closing them also). I am like everyone else I have to save up repairs and make one trip to the dealer, it is a headace to take the TT to the dealer and most of the time you have to leave it and go back later and pick it up. 
Stan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

No hinge problems so far. However, some of the cabinet doors could have been designed better concerning the direction they open. Oh well.......

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some of my hinges are starting to act up so I will replacing all of them shortly

Don


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> They are a cheap version of a European hidden hinge...
> 
> you can upgrade to better one's from Lowes or Home Depot. They will fit right into the holes.
> 
> Steve


The hinges from Lowes that would be a direct replacement, but of much better quality, are $5.00 each. That's $10.00 per door. Just off the top of my head, that would be a $130.00 upgrade in my 29BHS (26 hinges for 13 doors). That's a bit pricey. So I'll just replace them if and when necessary.

I know the price of these hinges be, because I just bought two of them. I just installed a new door beneath the dinette seat to get easier access to than removing the seat cushions and the plywood seat botoom. I bought a white thermofoil door ($5.00), two hinges ($10.00), pull ($2.50), door catch ($2.50/two), and 1X2 board ($1.75) cut to make cabinet door styles for around the opening.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They must have changed the hinge type over the years. I never had one problem with hinges at all.


----------

